# It's Official: 10MFAN Pre-Orders are starting right now for my 10MFAN "INFUSION" Baritone Mouthpiece



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

???????????????????????????????????????

*LET THE BARI PARTY BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
First of all......thank you all for really being a part of this!!!
It's been the most beautiful journey coming up with an original baritone mouthpiece design because so many players have been waiting for that. My apologies for the delay. Everything has to be perfect here for me to release the mouthpiece, and I am so thrilled to say that we are FINALLY there!!!

Simon Harding got the updated bari piece this weekend and just called me to let me know that the Infusion baritone mouthpiece is absolutely perfect. He said it lies right in the middle of a great vintage Link and a great vintage Berg.
NOTHING OVER THE TOP----THIS IS ALL ABOUT THE SOUND!

We made a few body changes and I was waiting for Simon to give me the thumbs up. His phone call expressed how crazy happy he is with The Infusion mouthpiece.

So all that's left is to announce that I am taking PRE-ORDERS now for this piece.
The introductory price is $450 plus shipping. The price will go up in a few weeks so get the early introductory price while I am offering it. Overseas shipping is $40 USPS Priority Mail, and shipping in the states is $18 with full insurance and signature required.

*I will be offering these tip openings for the pre-orders:*

*6*---- .105*
*7----- .110
7*---- .115*
*8----- .120*

(I will offer a .100 and .125 after the first few large groups of orders are taken care of, so hang in there for those tip sizes).

A special thank you to Simon Harding, Reggie Padilla, Ivan Renta, Jimmy Jensen, Brian Powell, and Erik Greiffenhagen for all their great help and support!!!
I also want to thank everyone here at SOTW who helped out with name suggestions for this mouthpiece.
All of this support means the world to me!

*The way the pre-order works:*

Order the mouthpiece directly off my 10mfan website.
Understand that this is a PRE-ORDER, and the pieces won't be starting to get made at the shop for a week. It takes time to make them, and then have them hand-finished and ready to go, so be patient and know that you will be getting a killer bari mouthpiece as soon as they are ready. I'm thinking 4 weeks or so for the first pieces to be completed.

Just get yourself on the list as soon as you are able, by placing your order.
If you are looking for a great original design bari mouthpiece that isn't extreme, and sound wise is a fantastic cross between a great vintage Link and Berg can do, this is the piece!!!!
Its an all-around piece that will cover A TON of ground for bari players out there.

Order at: my 10mfan website.

THANK YOU ALL!!!!!
All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

A few samples of the 10MFAN Infusion bari mouthpiece:


----------



## SimonJazzSax (Oct 1, 2012)

Just wanted to stop by and say a couple things! 

Thanks to Mark for letting me be a part of this project. It was incredibly fun and rewarding. 

This piece truly did turn out fantastic and I will legitimately be gigging on it in the Jazz Orchestra on Bari!! I'm very stoked for the next gig/rehearsal to be playing this. The reason being is that it's truly in the middle of my Berg and my Link. It's a true "Infusion" of both pieces. 

It's even and easy in all registers. It tunes well. Articulates fantastic. The altissimo on the is the best of any bari piece I've ever owned. It gets some crunch and bite with a nice full core. It's flexible sonically and can be used in a variety of situations. 

I'm excited for people to play these!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks bro!
So glad you and Jimmy love this mouthpiece so much.
Cant wait to hear more videos....hint, hint, hint... 

I know this piece will really make alot of bari players super happy and I appreciate all your support.


----------



## Mike T (Mar 10, 2013)

My Infusion pre-order is in ! Can't wait to get my paws on it !


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks bro. I can’t wait for you to get it also! 
I hope everything is going well there and I will be in touch when it’s ready to ship. 
All the best, Mark


----------



## JohnsonPowerSax (Jan 20, 2016)

Another bump, I am also eagerly awaiting arrival. Who knew Halloween presents were the new thing?!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Michael, (JohnsonPowerSax),
You are going 10MFAN crazy lately! I love it, thank you.
I am so glad you are loving the Showtime tenor, and the Showboat alto should be there Thursday. 
When your bari Infusion mpc gets completed, I will get you a tracking number. 

Thanks for the great support, and you and Mike Tovey are both truly 10MFAN "FANS".
🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🎷🎷🎷🎷🎷🎷


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

UPDATE:

I have been asked by a few people how long the introductory pre-order price will be good for.
I will offer these at $450 through October 15th, and then they will be selling regularly for $499 after that.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

REGGIE PADILLA "CONFIRMATION" ON THE 10MFAN "INFUSION" 7 BARI MOUTHPIECE!

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## nhmaf (Jul 16, 2010)

Mark, can you let us know what the bore diameter is at the shank end so we can figure out if we are gonna have to recork , sand, or shim to play this piece? Maybe it will replace all, or nearly all my others, but it seems like bari pieces in general have more variability in this area. Thanks!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi bro,
It’s right around .697
Everyone whose played it so far has said it fits their corks great with no issues.


*REMINDER:*
*Only 11 days left to pre-order at the pre-order price.*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

10MFAN PRESENTS:

NEW VIDEO: Ivan Renta on the 10MFAN “Infusion” Bari mpc .110.

"There is no greater love"

I hope you enjoy it.








ONLY 11 days left to get in at the $450 PRE-ORDER price.

Order right at my website: www.10mfan.com


Come and see for yourself, what all the talk is about!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

NEW VIDEO: IVAN RENTA ON THE NEW 10MFAN "INFUSION" BARI SAX MOUTHPIECE

Ivan is blowing over a Latin song here.
This is his bread and butter, as he is known for this type of playing. 






I hope you enjoy it.

Ivan says its the best all-around bari mouthpiece he's played.
He's using a .110 tip here.


ONLY 10 days left to get in at the $450 PRE-ORDER price.

Order right at my website: www.10mfan.com


Come and see for yourself, what all the talk is about!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Self deleted.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Ivan Renta having a blast on the “Infusion” bari mpc!

More to come from Ivan once he gets the finished piece in a few weeks.







UPDATE:

I talked to the shop today and they will be finished with the files for the .100 and .125 tip openings the end of next week .

So we will be offering:

6—.100

6*—- .105

7—.110

7*—-.115

8—.120

8*—-.125



Pre-orders at the introductory price go through October15th and then we will start taking the regular orders, as the first pre-order pieces will have begun going out to Brian and Erik at that point.
Thank you all!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

New Bari Video:

Simon Harding “Softly as in a morning sunrise”
10MFAN .110 Infusion Bari mouthpiece.
Enjoy!


----------



## ROC (Jul 19, 2021)

I just bought one in 7. I assume they come with a guarantee I’ll play as well as these guys 👆🏻😊 

Any recommendations for a ligature?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

ROC said:


> I just bought one in 7. I assume they come with a guarantee I’ll play as well as these guys 👆🏻😊
> 
> Any recommendations for a ligature?



I love it!!! 
It certainly won't get in the way of you playing your best.


99% of any tenor ligatures that fits full sized tenor pieces, will fit this bari piece.
The only one I have found a little tight on my tenors was the Vandoren optimum, so I assume it will be the same on the bari.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

SIMON HARDING solo action on the 10MFAN INFUSION baritone mouthpiece.






I hope you enjoy it. 


As a reminder:
THE PRE-SALE PRICE AND PRE-ORDERS END TONIGHT.

ALL orders starting tomorrow are all regular orders.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

UPDATE:


Just got the first few dozen orders back here and the pieces look and play FANTASTIC!!!!
World-class mouthpieces MADE RIGHT, top to bottom!

These are original designs, we use the same German bar stock hard rubber that Freddie Gregory used, these are hand finished by the best in the business (Brian Powell and Erik Greiffenhagen), and ALL of my mouthpieces offer incredible playability!

This piece sits right between a great vintage Link and great Berg, in terms of sound and what it can do. This is a workmans piece that can be used in tons of settings. A phenomenal all-around player that will make tons of players super happy. It fits a standard full-sized hard rubber tenor mouthpiece ligature, so you have endless options for ligs!

I told you I'd post once I had pics, and here they are.
This is the finished product

The first big group of orders go out on Monday. Look for your tracking numbers from me.

Thank you all.




You can order directly at my 10mfan website.


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

The finish work looks fantastic on that piece. The window looks short but I'm guessing that's because the table is very long?? Looking forward to playing one!


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes the window does look short, but perhaps it’s like the slant Bergs in the body..
They look similar due to the long table.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Keith, its just that the table is long. 
Your piece goes out on Monday.


----------

